# Anyone know the details of this setup?



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone know what intercooler setup this is?










Found this in the SEMA gallery here: Photo Gallery: 2007 SEMA Show Day 1 « WebRidesTV


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

My guess would be a new Greddy FMIC.


----------



## BH Factory (Nov 2, 2007)

thats the greddy twin turbo set up wih the greddy oil catch can


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

Is that a burp tank in the front?


----------



## BH Factory (Nov 2, 2007)

it the oil catch can for the new vq motor


----------

